# "As if"-Phenomenon



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I just found this article and it's interesting to read:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2910356/

cheerio


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

to read


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

flat said:


> Is there an echo in here?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

there is no new information in it, i think


----------

